# South Beach, Or



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, as some of you know, we have been considering letting go of the trailer. This 4th of July weekend was, what I called, "The Test".

We loaded up Saturday, left Sunday and headed out for 4 days-our longest time out. Due to having the truck now, we were able to bring all 4 bikes, the old fashioned Weber Charcoal grill (like the flavor better than the gas Road Trip we decided) and goodness knows what else was back there. It was loaded! 3.5 hour drive there was a breeze thanks to the portable DVD player with dual screens we invested in. Yes, that was an investment-in our sanity at least! Who ever invented that was a genious who obvioulsy had kids on long trips!

Granted, we are still relatively new to this whole trailer/camping thing (less than a year) but we don't think of ourselves as incompitent (sp?). Well apparently an older gentleman thought that we were because while we were trying to get the trailer backed into the spot (which was at an odd angle) he marched right over, univented and not requested, and "helped" DH get in there. He took over my job! AND to top that off he actually reached INTO the cab and STEERED a couple of times because he didn't like that DH was steering with his hands on the wheel at 10 and 2. AND he was telling him that he needed to keep 1 hand at the bottom of the wheel and turn that way. I am sure this works, but DH was not taught like that and so to expect him to do that and break out of his habit/knowledge automatically is insane! Then he wanted to tell us that we needed to pull forward more. That was it. I had had enough. I very politely told him that I was perfectly happy with the placement and also mentioned that DH had been taught to back in with the 10 and 2 position and it had worked well for the past year. My words may have been polite, but I certainly had a tone in my voice! He then went on to tell us all about his full ton, dually, 340hp, 8.1 liter TV, his Alfa 5th wheel that he had over across the way at 1000 Trails where he is a member and how we should come over and check it out. NO THANK YOU! We just felt like he was trying to 1 up us every way. I couldn't stand it. But I have to say that we "caught" him (his words) and a friend of his looking over our sway control and the TV. He was impressed with both! Yeah!

Sunday, the date of arrival, was Dani's 13th birthday and she wanted to spend the rest of the day on the beach so we did that. It was so fun! The skies were totally blue, everyone was happy, breeze was blowing, kites were sailing! Perfect!

Throughout the whole time there, neither of the kids said that they were bored once! This was HUGE! AND the TV/Game Systems were not turned on once either! That was another HUGE! It actually felt like what I had hoped camping would be but that we had not yet experienced. Everyone was happy and having fun!

We went into Newport a couple of times and hit all the tourist traps...Ripley's (too scary for Eric and I), Undersea Gardens (boring in our opinion), Wax Works (that was fun) and shopping!!! Oh yes, the best way to keep a mama happy is to get her into a gorgeous gallery and buy a beautiful ring! And oh boy did that contribute to my happiness!









And then to top it off, when we backed into the spot by the house last night, it only took 1 try for a total of 2 minutes and 17 seconds from start to park. I know this because we use the cells to communicate. Another success!!!

Well, I believe that we all past The Test and that we have found the camping flow. 
Now we are back to the real world, mostly. I am off for the rest of the week and we are putting down hardwoods in the whole house (except kitchen and bathrooms-they'll get something else). Busy, Busy, Busy!

Thanks for everyone's encouraging words earlier because without them, we probrably would have cancelled this trip and just flat out sold the trailer. Then we never would have been able to have this wonderful experience. Thank you again.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm jealous! The Lincoln City/Newport area is definately going to be one of our regular stops. Which campground did you stay at, and would you stay there again?


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm so happy for you!









don't forget to change your signature. Dani is now 13!









i just realize i must update mine, kids are now 9, 7 and 5!


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

my signature is now updated!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Congrads on a great trip!

To many trips like that could put a hurtin on the finances though LOL (New ring, Ripley's etc)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I Love Happy endings. So glad everyone came to your side and had a great time camping.

I also have had some people force help on me. being polite can be tuff








I had one guy while I was eying the site for obstructions ( simple but effective exercise ) Come over and tell me how I should back it in, I looked him in the eye and said that if I can handle a 53 ft trailer with a cabover tractor in Brooklyn NY , I should be ok. Good for you for speaking up.









Keep on camping

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad that it worked out good for you. I have a son who is 5 and a daughter who is 14, so I know how hard it is to keep them happy.

We are going out tomorrow and my daughter has decided not to go with us. We have tried everything from letting her pick things to do/places to go, have offered to let her take a friend but no luck. This weekend we are meeting up with family at a campground in PA, Zach will have two cousins to play with so that will make him happy.

Just remind them that there will be great camping trips, good camping trips, and some that are not so good. It is hard to forget the bad trips and remember the good ones but you have too.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad things worked out for you







.

I haven't had anyone try to "help" me back in yet. I usually pull up, jump out and size things up and then back right in before anybody can come over







. With a short truck and a short trailer, backing up is a piece of cake.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that your trip went very well.
It even gets better as you go, you may have a bummer one down the road.
But just remember the good ones.
Only had a guy do that to me once.
The wife was ready to hang him by his *****
It didn't really bother me, it was 10:00pm just wanted to unhook ,setup, and relax

Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Brook, I don't want to toss any gasoline onto a fire, but, IMHO the old guy was right about the hands on the wheel.

With one hand on the bottom of the wheel; if you want the trailer to go right, move your hand to the right, if you want the trailer to go left, move your hand to the left.

My marina has the worst possible angle ramp on my lake, and I have seen some people do some hefty damage to nice boats because of keeping their hands "on top" of the wheel while backing up.

Glad to here the rest of the trip went so great









(edit...I would never put my hands inside someone else's vehicle while they were driving it














)


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I would agree that too many trips like that ($ wise) could hurt, but it was a nice change!









I do agree that turning with the hand at the bottom of the wheel is probrably easier once you get used to it. I just had a problem with him telling DH that he was doing it wrong, not having patience with him to "re-register" it in his brain and sticking his hand on the wheel and doing it! That took some guts I thought.

I forgot to mention a couple of my boo boos...First I was pulling out the rear slide and noticed about a foot out that I had forgotten to put on the rails...







Luckily nothing happened. And then I had been moving the campfire around and pushed it towards the back where the vent hole was (didn't notice it was there) then stepped away. Came back about a minute later and noticed a small fire was spreading outside the vent on the dryish grass! That could have been a disaster. I don't think I ever moved so fast as when I shot to the cooler for water. I never pushed the fire around or left it alone again. Not even a small one. That really could have been horrible. I sure did learn a lesson.

Other highlights: I learned to make a perfect smore! Eric got to paint starfishes on one of the walls at the Oregon Coast Aquarium where Wyland (the Artist) was painting a new mural of Keiko. Dani, Eric and I jumped over waves in the ocean. The weather was perfect until the night before we left. We got to see a great fireworks display put on by the city of Newport, OR. Dave and I mastered campfire building (and me extinguishing...). The campground had a parade and Eric and Dave got to ride their bikes in it. And the best one of all---no fights amongst the kids!


----------

